

Ask HN: GWT for Mobile Web Apps? - robertmrangel

I'm a developer working on a web application that runs on mobile devices. The idea has been floated by others on my team that we should switch to using GWT.<p>The biggest argument is that Java has compile-time type checking and better language constructs. Second, the backend is written in Java so there could be some code reuse.<p>The web app has completely custom UI elements with animation, has to support touch and remote control input, and limited CPU. It's not a vanilla enterprise or CRM application.<p>Any thoughts? Has anyone out there written a mobile web app using GWT?
======
jefflinwood
Can you prototype the UI in GWT first, and then see if it's worth the trouble
to port your existing app to GWT?

There isn't likely to be that much code reuse with GWT between the client and
the server - maybe some validation code.

I'd look at jQuery Mobile before GWT if I wanted to pick a Javascript
framework for mobile web apps.

Hope this helps

